# Kid Rock and cigars...



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Last night I was watching the finale of Total Request Live on MTV and noticed Kid Rock lighting a stogie on his way to the stage. I'm curious to know what he was smoking and/or if anybody knows what he likes to smoke.

Down towards the bottom if this article he briefly mentions possibly branding his own line of cigars.
http://www.billboard.com/bbcom/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003844114

What have you guys/ladies heard about this?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

hmmmmm, he lives in Nashville??? Interesting...LOL


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigfoot said:


> hmmmmm, he lives in Nashville??? Interesting...LOL


sounds like someone CAO needs to go after...:evil:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> hmmmmm, he lives in Nashville??? Interesting...LOL


He actually lives here outside of Detroit. He goes to all the sporting events and will buy entire sections beers. He is hilarious.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

His song "American badass" is the music to my youtube video. Kid "Rocks"


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

BRIAN i'll race you to nashville


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doesn't Kid Rock already make his own blend?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Doesn't Kid Rock already make his own blend?


hahaa thats hilarious!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Heard nothing new lately but have read and seen a box of Fuente Short Story or Best Seller on his tour bus:smoke2:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> He actually lives here outside of Detroit. He goes to all the sporting events and will buy entire sections beers. He is hilarious.


True, forgot about that...but he does have a place in Nashville as well...very close to Tim's place....hmmmmmmm.......LOL


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Kid rock freaking... rocks. One of my favorite musicians.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

All Summer Long baby


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

He's one of the few artists that's come out in the last 10 years that I enjoy. He brought back that "f--K you" attitude that Motley Crue used to have in the 80's.


----------

